# Canister Filters: Marineland Magnum Pro or Fluval 305?



## Watertiger (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm consolidating several of my small tanks to one 55 gallon - am planning the process carefully and thank everyone for their suggestions so far.

Big question - can anyone give me feedback on which might be the better filtration choice for my new tank, the Marineland Magnum Pro or the Fluval 305. I would really appreciate it - thanks so much!!
:angler_fish:


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

What else do you plan to run with it? 

The Fluval is better if its the only filter. 
The magnum is good if you have some alternate filtration. 

The reason is because the Fluval has three chambers - one for mechanical, one for biological, and another for chemical. 

The magnum really only does one at a time although you can put a sponge sleeve over the carbon canister. The magnum isnt really a biological filter though unless you get a bio wheel attachment for it.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

What does the Magnum Pro come with? 

Also, this guy asked a similar question as you, and we talked about it here also:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/new-tank-what-filter-156.html


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

I have found that both are just names...... I prefer Cascade Filters made by Penn-Plex.... they are really inexpensive and do as great of a job in FW tanks. My water is crystal clear, and I only ope them up every 8 months for maintence.


----------



## Watertiger (Dec 4, 2008)

MediaHound said:


> What else do you plan to run with it?
> 
> The Fluval is better if its the only filter.
> The magnum is good if you have some alternate filtration.
> ...


----------



## Watertiger (Dec 4, 2008)

MediaHound said:


> What does the Magnum Pro come with?
> 
> Also, this guy asked a similar question as you, and we talked about it here also:
> http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/new-tank-what-filter-156.html


3 stage filtration (with Biowheel attachment), water polishing cartridge


----------



## Watertiger (Dec 4, 2008)

djrichie said:


> I have found that both are just names...... I prefer Cascade Filters made by Penn-Plex.... they are really inexpensive and do as great of a job in FW tanks. My water is crystal clear, and I only ope them up every 8 months for maintence.


 what would you suggest for a 55 gallon planted tank with a few high-maintenance residents (one crayfish, active loaches and two Mollies that are always pooping and eating at the same time, lol)


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

I used Eheim and was very happy with it. A tad more pricey up front but they last forever.


----------



## tate23am (Nov 5, 2008)

I had a Fluval 305 and it work great. I like all the media options you have available. but like with all canister filters you will need to stay on top of the maintenance. In my case I had a lot of detritus accumulation gathering in the filter. so every two to three weeks I had to clean it out. but then again thats a good sign that the filter is working. cleaning was quite simple too. I would recommend it.


----------



## Watertiger (Dec 4, 2008)

I decided to go with the new Marineland 350 Magnum Pro Aquarium Filtration & Water Quality: Marineland Magnum Canister Filters
with the Biowheel. I currently have six tanks ranging from 3-29 gallons tanks all running with Marineland/Eclipse filtration and I have been very happy with the performance of those products. Just wanted to thank each of you who responded, though I was hoping for a few more voices in the mix. I'll Post progress once I get the 55 gallon up and running with this filter.


----------

